# eas2012 conference at burlington vermont in aug.



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Beyond paying your $25 annual membership fee to EAS, there is a fee to attend the conference.

They break it down so you can pay many ways:
1. Pay by the day.
2. Pay to attend the Short Course (Mon and Tues) they throw in Wednesday for free with the Short Course.
3. Pay to attend the Conference (Wed, Thurs and Fri)
4. Pay to attend the entire conference (Mon-Fri)

There are also some special dinner events going on that require additional sign-up and $$$.

In my opinion, it's well worth it. This year's conference is going to be great!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Here is the regestration form for 2010.Costs will be similar.
Scrolll about 1/2 way down.
http://www.easternapiculture.org/addons/journal/Summer2010.pdf


----------



## 2moos (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you m willard and jack for the info. mwillard do you know if they need anymore volunteers, and if they what do they need?


----------

